# Lesser-known Chinese Cities, Towns & Villages



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Today (October 1st) is *Chinese National Day*, so I created this new thread for celebrating my country's birthday. 

Thanks for dropping by everyone.  :cheers:
​










*Qingdao - 青岛*
No.2 City in Shandong Province, Northern China










Seashore Sunset by MirageSea, on Flickr









Mirror Skyline by MirageSea, on Flickr









COLORFUL by MirageSea, on Flickr






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hefei - 合肥*
Capital of Anhui Province, Central China




big-dog said:


> by XYF123 from gaoloumi.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient City of Langzhong - 阆中古城*
Langzhong, Nanchong City, Sichuan Province, SW China











阆中古城 (29) by young.wei, on Flickr









阆中古城 (21) by young.wei, on Flickr









阆中古城 (13) by young.wei, on Flickr









阆中古城 (9) by young.wei, on Flickr









阆中古城 (6) by young.wei, on Flickr









阆中古城 (14) by young.wei, on Flickr









阆中古城中天楼 (11) by young.wei, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Huangling in Wuyuan County - 婺源 篁岭古村*
Wuyuan County, Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China


By *johnson jin* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14065015873/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14044988595/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14021862956/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14045445364/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14044989185/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14065015243/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/14041802831/sizes/l/in/photostream/



















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Nuodeng - 大理 诺邓古村*
Yunlong County, Dali Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China

(The Nuodeng Village is well-known in China for its homemade *Nuodeng Ham / 诺邓火腿*)











http://www.flickr.com/photos/tangr/12215979343/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tangr/12215154915/sizes/l/in/photostream/

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Village of Zhuge Clan (or Zhuge Village) - 兰溪 诸葛(八卦)村*
Lanxi, Jinhua City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


The architectural composition of Zhuge Village is very rare and peculiar. 
Buildings are arranged in an orderly fashion, according to the *Bagua / 八卦* prinicples of *Feng Shui / 风水,* earning it the title of *Zhuge Bagua Village / 诸葛八卦村*.



诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-14.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr


诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-15.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr


诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-13.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr


诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-24.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr


诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-21.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr


诸葛八卦村（中国浙江兰溪市）-16.jpg by Winger_Lu, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ethnic Miao People's Xijiang Village - 西江苗寨*
Leishan County, Qiandongnan Prefecture, Guizhou Province, SW China



Xijiang mountain village by Dirk Deckx, on Flickr


chinXijiang mountain villagea09-039 by Dirk Deckx, on Flickr


Xijiang mountain village by Dirk Deckx, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*
Ancient Baoshan "Stone City" Village at the Jinsha River Gorge - 金沙江峡谷 宝山石头城*
Yulong County (approximately 70 km North of Lijiang City), Yunnan Province, SW China

(*Jinsha River* is the upper stretches of the Yangtze River)











Baoshan Shitoucheng 宝山石头城: the village outside the walls by avezink, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen - 水乡古镇 乌镇*
Tongxiang, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

(It is one of the 6 well-preserved ancient water towns in Yangtze River Delta that are included in UNESCO World Heritage Site's Tentative list) 











Wu-Zhen 烏鎮 by golf9c9333, on Flickr









Wu-Zhen 烏鎮 by golf9c9333, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sanya - 三亚*
No.2 City in Hainan Province, Southern China

(Sanya is the most famous tropical resort city in China with its beautiful wide sandy beaches)



By *Hussam Haji Bakr* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/hussamhajibakr/14577758105/sizes/l/in/photostream/









IMG_9362 by WhiteKent, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Datong - 大同*
No.2 City in Shanxi Province, Northern China




Datong City, China by Ming Zhao -https://mingzhao.shutterfly.com/, on Flickr


Datong City, China by Ming Zhao -https://mingzhao.shutterfly.com/, on Flickr


Datong City, China by Ming Zhao -https://mingzhao.shutterfly.com/, on Flickr


Datong City, China by Ming Zhao -https://mingzhao.shutterfly.com/, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chengdu - 成都*
Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China










Chengdu by XL_cd, on Flickr









Evening by XL_cd, on Flickr




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient District of Suzhou - 苏州古城*
Suzhou City, No.2 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Lingering Gardens DSC_8689_DSC_8708.jpg by soccerkyle1415, on Flickr









Suzhou channel by gsubiza, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New CBD of Suzhou - 苏州 新区*
Suzhou City, No.2 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Untitled by szethanyin, on Flickr









#suzhou by szethanyin, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qinhuangdao - 秦皇岛*
Qinhuangdao City, Hebei Province, Northern China











Sea Coast Qinhuangdao by Autumnfresh, on Flickr









Sandy Beach Qinhuangdao by Autumnfresh, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yantai - 烟台*
Yantai City, Shandong Province, Northern China











烟台山 by ASCII_27, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fushun - 抚顺*
Fushun City, Liaoning Province, NE China










Ring of Life by asorrell80, on Flickr









Ring of Life by asorrell80, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chengdu - 成都*
Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China





Hidden Dragon said:


>























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Urumqi - 乌鲁木齐*
Capital of Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










Urumqi by manmanzhao, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*14th Century Bell Tower and Drum Tower of Xi'an at Night - 西安 钟鼓楼 夜景*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China



Bell Tower, Xi'an by Carlos Adampol, on Flickr


Larguísimas series de papalotes vuelan en la noche junto a la torre de los tambores de Xian, en el corazón del barrio musulmán. by Carlos Adampol, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhuhai - 珠海*
Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










2014052511 by tlong_zhuhai, on Flickr









2014052502 by tlong_zhuhai, on Flickr









2014052503 by tlong_zhuhai, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China










河东 by aiaichengang, on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chun'an by the Qiandao Lake - 淳安 千岛湖*
Chun'an County, Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










中心湖区俯瞰 by ljsh093, on Flickr









千岛湖中心湖区 by ljsh093, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenyang - 沈阳*
Shenyang City, Capital of Liaoning Province, the Largest City in NE China










Super Clear Day by asorrell80, on Flickr









Shenyang Apartments. by asorrell80, on Flickr









Shenyang by asorrell80, on Flickr









Shenyang by asorrell80, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ji'nan - 济南*
Capital of Shandong Province, Northern China



5I3V1830 by N.R.King, on Flickr


5I3V1627-编辑 by N.R.King, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xi'an - 西安*
Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China



china_xian_44 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_xian_41 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_xian_03 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_xian_33 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_xian_25 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Zhouzhuang - 水乡古镇 周庄*
Kunshan, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China











china_zhouzhuang_07 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr









china_zhouzhuang_17 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr









china_zhouzhuang_13 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr









china_zhouzhuang_12 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr









china_zhouzhuang_16 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr









china_zhouzhuang_06 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr









china_zhouzhuang_01 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr









china_zhouzhuang_18 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient District of Suzhou - 苏州古城 *
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



china_suzhou_13 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_suzhou_17 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr


china_suzhou_11 by HawkeBackpacking, on Flickr

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sanya - 三亚*
No.2 City in Hainan Province, Southern China

(Sanya is the most famous tropical resort city in China with its beautiful wide sandy beaches)











三亞灣 Sanya Bay by 行走之間, on Flickr









鳳凰島 Phoenix island by 行走之間, on Flickr









Sanya Bay sunset by 行走之間, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tibetan Town of Sêrtar with Wuming Monastery at the Town Centre - 色达 五明佛学院*
Sêrtar County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



YaDing_Panorama_02 by jeffreyng photography, on Flickr


YaDing_Panorama_01 by jeffreyng photography, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dalian - 大连*
No.2 City in Liaoning Province, NE China



Dalian Skyline by asorrell80, on Flickr


Dalian Bay by asorrell80, on Flickr


Dalian Labor Park by asorrell80, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
No.2 City in Fujian Province, SE China



Xiamen of China by cann2025, on Flickr


Kulangsu，Xiamen by Cosfinrox Yuan, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Tunxi District in Huangshan City - 黄山 屯溪老街*
Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China










Food street at Tunxi by Joe Ng Photography @ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kunming - 昆明*
Capital of Yunnan Province, SW China










CIMG8946 by dbrown_astro, on Flickr























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lhasa - 拉萨*
Capital of Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










Potala Palace by Captain Young (O.P.P.T.), on Flickr






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Foshan - 佛山*
Foshan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China

Foshan is a satellite city of the neighbouring provincial capital Guangzhou


By *SouthernSky24601* from flickr 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/southernsky24601/18784627493/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/southernsky24601/18756466453/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/southernsky24601/19135558639/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/southernsky24601/19405150305/sizes/l






















​


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

sertar?
its located in sichuan province,not far from Chengdu.

highspeed way and railway would reach there in ten years.


----------

